# how freaquent to feed a day old to 15 day old pigeon



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

How often do I need to hand feed a day old pigeon I've fed it 5 times in 5 hours since 4 o clock to 9 is that ok or not plz let me know asap


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are you feeding the baby? And how?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Feed just til the crop is soft and squishy, with very runny formula. Probably about 1 ml. Don't overfeed, or you will cause crop problems. Usually every couple of hours is sufficient. But do not feed again unless the crop has emptied. If it hasn't emptied, then wait and check in another hour or so. You don't want to add new food to food that has been sitting in the crop, as it will go bad and you will end up with a crop that isn't emptying. Make sure formula is warm but not hot. The baby must be kept warm or he won't process the food. A heating pad, set on low and covered with a towel is good.

Here is a good link you may want to read.
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm feeding it ground pigeon seeds and I put some calcium supplement powder in the mix and some warm water. Thanks I've successfully raised one a couple months ago from day one but I forgot how much I gave it


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to feed babies every time the crop empties. Before the eyes open, I feed them through the night. As the baby grows, you will gradually increase the amount you feed. The bigger the baby, the more the baby eats and the longer it takes for the crop to empty. 
A common mistake is to over feed when the baby is between hatched to 5 days old. This can lead to stretched crop and sour crop and both can be fatal.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

Charis said:


> You need to feed babies every time the crop empties. Before the eyes open, I feed them through the night. As the baby grows, you will gradually increase the amount you feed. The bigger the baby, the more the baby eats and the longer it takes for the crop to empty.
> A common mistake is to over feed when the baby is between hatched to 5 days old. This can lead to stretched crop and sour crop and both can be fatal.


Feed them overnight? Do you have to do that? Do the parents feed them at night?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i think they need the mac crop milk the first few days of life, do we have the recipe on here somewhere charis?
then after that i use parrot hand feeding formula


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would also do 1 or 2 feedings during those first few days too


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

Both babies died sadly because they got over heated while i was out won't make that mistake again


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

That's a shame. Good thing is you and now others may learn from it.
I am currently feeding 3 young and will be taking in new babies all year to hand feed. I have them between 72 and 85f been doing fine for a week or so on Kaytee exact. I will be taking them all in around banding age...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost them. How were you keeping them warm?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that so sad, rip babies


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

I was keeping them warm with a halogen heater I guess I need a brooder or heat pad next time just in case. I succesfully hand raised pigeons before and the babys father was also hand raised I was pretty confident until this heater thing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry they died.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah, can't use lights as heaters on naked babies, burns their skin, works for chickens n ducklings cause they are completly covered in down


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> yeah, can't use lights as heaters on naked babies, burns their skin, works for chickens n ducklings cause they are completly covered in down


They aren't lights. They are heaters, but they really can burn if too close or turned too high.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry, I guess I don't know what they r
I only have one brooder, got it second hand and it was still pricey, I use that for the little naked hatchlins and the occasional neonate squirrel
I use heating pads mostly, they can fail too, been lucky so far
I have a link to making a water bater if your interested in trying it next time
I bought all the stuff to do it but haven't tried it yet
I think it will be good, humidity is almost as important for the hatchlings as consistent warmth
It's pretty cheap to make
http://www.opossumsocietyus.org/for_wildlife_rehabilitators_and_vets.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the lights can dehydrate babies who have little down esp new hatchlings. best is warm under heating pads for the little ones.


----------

